# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month April 2010 (CLOSED)

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your  photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the  month for April 2010! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also  tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not  considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no  collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall  color/contrast correction, sharpness and very basic touch-ups (e.g. dust  removal). 

Good luck!

----------


## Julia

I apologize for the poor quality of this picture, but I thought it shows the curious personality of my Litoria caerulea (Whites tree frog)  "Gorf."  Also pictured is my 6 month old _Eublepharis macularius (Leopard Gecko) "Luna." 
_

----------


## John Clare

It looks like the frog is visiting the zoo.

----------


## Kurt

The caption should read, "I am out here and you're stuck in there. Hahahahaha"

----------


## Ebony

Exactly what Kurt said :Big Grin: . Good one Julia

----------


## Julia

Hahaha!

----------


## Mcbobs

Here is my contribution to the picture thread! 

These are three Vietnamese Mossy Tree Frogs (Theloderma corticale)



-Matt

----------


## Ebony

Hi Matt, Nice. :Smile:  I love these Frogs and have wondered what they feel like? Strange question, I know but all my frogs are smooth.

----------


## Mcbobs

> Hi Matt, Nice. I love these Frogs and have wondered what they feel like? Strange question, I know but all my frogs are smooth.


They actually feel much like a bearded dragon, but not quite as rigid on the rough spots. Soooo.... I guess, it feels like a beardie, but softer. 

I guess a weird question gets a weird answer!  :Frog Smile: \

-Matt

----------


## Greatwtehunter

_Cryptophyllobates azureiventris_

__

----------


## Socrates

Here's a shot of one of my Vietnamese Mossy frogs.

----------


## John Clare

Socrates' Mossy frog looks like a strange flower on that plant.

----------


## JeffX

My Eastern Grey Tree Frog hanging out.

----------


## Andy

Dendrobates Azureus  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Nice Andy :Smile:

----------


## Andy

Thank you. :Smile:

----------


## Paul Rust

Hi all, new guy here but thought I would give it a shot. Here is a juvenile Agalychnis.moreletii (Black Eyed Leaf Frog). The next generation of a critically endangered species! Thanks

----------


## daziladi

Such a cutie... love the close-up

----------


## Bellerophon

Nice one Paul!  Here's another Agalychnis for ya. 
annae of course

----------


## Paul Rust

That is awesome Lee. The more we make, the better off they will be. I like to see them in that position. That didn't sound good did it?  :EEK!:  Do you breed these also?

----------


## Bellerophon

we're all fans of frog porn here, you can admit it  :Smile: 
I'm attempting to get my 3.4 group going, no real success yet.

----------


## Kurt

_Agalychnis annae_, I am feeling quite a bit envious. All I have is _callidryas_, but on the plus side, I have sucessfully bred them.

----------


## Paul Rust

> _Agalychnis annae_, I am feeling quite a bit envious. All I have is _callidryas_, but on the plus side, I have sucessfully bred them.


All Agalychnis are in trouble. annae, callidryas, moreletii, etc. They are all beautiful and the more we can breed, the more pressure we can take off of wild populations. Hopefully they will all be incuded as proposed at the convention of CITES starting on Monday.

----------


## Kurt

Are you sure _callidryas_ is in trouble? Everything that I have read, leads me to believe this is not the case.

Here is the IUCN Red List status for all _Agaychnis_ (& former _Agalychnis_) species
_Agalychnis_ _callidryas_, red-eyed leaf frog LC 
_Agalychnis_ _saltator_,  parachuting red-eyed leaf frog LC
_Agalychnis_ _spurrelli_, gliding leaf frogLC
_Cruziohyla calcarifer_, splendid leaf frog LC
_Cruziohyla craspedopus_, Amazon leaf frog LC
_Agalychnis litodryas_, pink-sided leaf frog VU
_Agalychnis annae_, blue-sided or yellow-eyed leaf frog EN
_Agalychnis moreletii_, Morelet's or black-eyed leaf frog CR

----------


## Paul Rust

Yep. Go to the CITES website and you can read the full proposal which includes the reasoning behind the inclusion of the entire genus Agalychnis. Since callidryus is LC there must be sufficient concern for it's well being to put tight controls into place on it's exportation. At any rate, I hope they are icluded to try and stop poaching as much as possible. 


CONVENTION ON INTERNATIONAL TRADE IN ENDANGERED SPECIES OF WILD FAUNA AND FLORA 
Fifteenth meeting of the Conference of the Parties Doha (Qatar), 13-25 March 2010 
CONSIDERATION OF PROPOSALS FOR AMENDMENT OF APPENDICES I AND II 
A. Proposal 
Inclusion of the genus _Agalychnis_ in Appendix II in compliance with Article II, paragraph 2 (a), of the text of the Convention, and Resolution Conf. 9.24 (Rev. CoP14) Annex 2 a, paragraph B, for: 
_Agalychnis callidryas_ (Cope, 1862) 
_Agalychnis moreletii_ (Duméril, 1853) 
And in compliance with Article II, paragraph 2 (b), of the text of the Convention, and Resolution Conf. 9.24 (Rev. CoP14), Annex 2 b, paragraph A, for: 
_Agalychnis annae_ (Duellmann, 1963) 
_Agalychnis saltator_ (Taylor, 1955) 
_Agalychnis spurrelli_ (Boulenger, 1913)

----------


## Kurt

_Agalychnis callidryas_ is not in trouble, the convention appears to be trying to prevent them from becoming so.

----------


## Paul Rust

At least they are trying to do something now instead of trying to bring them back after it's too late.

----------


## John Clare

Guys, come on, this is the Photo of the Month thread.  Please create a discussion thread for _Agalychnis_ if you want to keep talking about them.

----------


## Wambli

Mike and Kim...

----------


## John Clare

That female is enormous.  Is she really as fat as she looks?

----------


## Wambli

she is the size of a silver dollar... the little one is the size of your thumb nail.  I have two big ones... and the one small one... I thought it was a baby... so you think the big one is a girl... the small one a male.  I have not heard any singing from the little one.  I got them a year ago from my sisters house in the country... they are all over their hot tub... they hate them... so I took a few home... they are good eaters... and like to play at night... but they pee on you if you try to hold them... so they are mostly look but don't touch frogs... not like my dumpys and red eyes that like getting out for a romp around the TV room.

----------


## John Clare

I actually don't know what size a silver dollar is, what with not being American :P.

----------


## Kurt

You know John they're size of small pancakes. LOL

----------


## McLaura

Here is an African Clawed Frog from the National Zoo that I took a couple of months ago.  They have these guys in a room with a bunch of other frogs in the Amazonia exhibit, which is a little confusing to me, but it's a neat exhibit.

----------


## Kurt

Very nice picture.

----------


## daziladi

Chester climbing his vine yesterday. He's such a ham for the camera   :Smile:

----------


## daziladi

They have an exquisite beauty, Bellerophon. If I ever reincarnate it had better be as a frog <g>




> Nice one Paul!  Here's another Agalychnis for ya. 
> annae of course

----------


## Mcbobs

When will the voting begin?

-Matt

----------

